# Shopping DDR4 Samsung B-die Chips



## Ungari (Apr 3, 2017)

After reading reports stating that Ryzen performs better with DRAM built with Samsung B-die chips, I was wondering if there was anyway of determining which brands/models use these prior to purchase.
Are there any clues in the SKUs, or is it a crapshoot?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 3, 2017)

Yeah, it's pretty easy to figure out, and the guys into the benchmarking/extreme OC scene should know what's what (what these ICs offer is very specific in the market right now). I could say more, but I'm not allowed to (I never disclose IC type in memory kits as this can change over time, and don't want someone looking in future to find something and have it change from when review is posted, or post was made).

So, maybe try looking at HWBot, or similar site that has a greater focus on OC and benchmarking. I feel a bit down having to make a post with no real info, but at least I can point you in the right direction to find what you are looking for.

If you want ram for Ryzen, G.Skill 14-14-14-xx 3200 MHz FlareX or TridentZ kits are a good bet. You really get what you pay for. It is very unlikely you will find what you want in any kit with speeds under 3200 MHz, and it HAS TO BE 14-14-14.


----------



## Ungari (Apr 3, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> If you want ram for Ryzen, G.Skill 14-14-14-xx 3200 MHz FlareX or TridentZ kits are a good bet. You really get what you pay for. It is very unlikely you will find what you want in any kit with speeds under 3200 MHz, and it HAS TO BE 14-14-14.



Do you think these 3200Mhz kits will have headroom for higher speeds, or must higher rated kits be purchased?

Was it you that posted previously that the B350 is good enough to OC DRAM, or should I spend more to get a high end X370 like the Taichi?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 3, 2017)

The FlareX and TridentZ's have a fair bit of headroom from what I have seen, I am sure someone here has hit 3600mhz @ CL15 with the Trident's and if you check out W1z's mini review on the impact of memory speeds in relation to Ryzen gaming you will see he overclocked his Flare's I think, although in purely gaming terms there was only a mild performance impact with lower latency/faster ram.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 3, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> The FlareX and TridentZ's have a fair bit of headroom from what I have seen



But looking at their price rings some fishy 80ties Boy George song of depression in my head.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 3, 2017)

Ferrum Master said:


> But looking at their price rings some fishy 80ties Boy George song of depression in my head.


I know, from purely a gaming perspective it's very hard to justify the additional costs over the more mainstream 3200mhz kits, arguably they hike the platform costs to the point that it becomes less inviting for say a 1500X of 1600 buyer when comparing with the opposition.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 3, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> they



Damn Illuminati


----------



## Ungari (Apr 3, 2017)

Ferrum Master said:


> Damn Illuminati



Given the fact that just about all of these manufacturers display occult symbolism in their logos tells those who are awake who "they" are all about.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 3, 2017)

I am just concerned that the price for the RAM stick set is the same as for a used WV Golf, actually in pretty much drivable state...


----------



## Ungari (Apr 3, 2017)

Ferrum Master said:


> I am just concerned that the price for the RAM stick set is the same as for a used WV Golf, actually in pretty much drivable state...



What's truly awful is that they aren't sold as single sticks unless you go dual rank which is unsupported by Ryzen.
It would be nice to be able to buy a single stick so as to be able to budget the full set over time while up and running.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 3, 2017)

Don't know if you have seen this but you may find some cheaper Samsung B in their list.........

https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ddr4-single-rank-memory-for-ryzen-list.2501833/


----------



## Ungari (Apr 3, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> Don't know if you have seen this but you may find some cheaper Samsung B in their list.........
> 
> https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ddr4-single-rank-memory-for-ryzen-list.2501833/



The other qualifier I've been running into is that even if they have Samsung B, many of those are not yet supported by the AM4 mainboards yet.
There are lists of specific SKUs even within the same brand/model that have to be tested for AM4. I'm pretty sure that this is what is driving the obscene prices currently.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 3, 2017)

Too much like hard work!  Even for a die hard AMD fan, I may wait a year until things have smoothed out a bit.


----------



## Ungari (Apr 3, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> Too much like hard work!  Even for a die hard AMD fan, I may wait a year until things have smoothed out a bit.



But then Ryzen 2.0 will be out and you'll have to start from scratch!


----------



## Papahyooie (Apr 3, 2017)

Ungari said:


> What's truly awful is that they aren't sold as single sticks unless you go dual rank which is unsupported by Ryzen.
> It would be nice to be able to buy a single stick so as to be able to budget the full set over time while up and running.



Whoa, ryzen doesn't support dual rank ram??? That seems like a very basic thing to support.


----------



## FR@NK (Apr 3, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> Whoa, ryzen doesn't support dual rank ram??? That seems like a very basic thing to support.



You can use dual rank at slower speeds.


----------



## Papahyooie (Apr 3, 2017)

FR@NK said:


> You can use dual rank at slower speeds.


Oh I see. I thought you meant they weren't supported at all... That would be a huge oversight.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 3, 2017)

http://www.microcenter.com/product/461992/16GB_2_x_8GB_DDR4_PC4-28800_Desktop_Memory_Modules

Those are what I am currently using for the Ryzen build I was testing. There are cheaper kits that will do this, but for quick fast compatibility I knew these would work and be -b based.






According to the guys on XS I need to stop being a pansy and heap some voltage into them and they will do CL12


----------



## buildzoid (Apr 3, 2017)

Here's HWbot B-die binning thread: http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=152523


----------



## cdawall (Apr 3, 2017)

buildzoid said:


> Here's HWbot B-die binning thread: http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=152523



the corsair kit in there is the exact one I linked in my post lol


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 3, 2017)

AMD is including this with the Ryzen 5 review kit from The Tech Report.





GeIL EVO X DDR4-3200 RGB LED-illuminated RAM

*In the lab: AMD's Ryzen 5 1600X and Ryzen 5 1500X CPUs*


----------



## Ungari (Apr 3, 2017)

I wish these companies would cease imposing their RED/BLACK color schemes upon people trying to build with other colors!


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 3, 2017)

Ungari said:


> I wish these companies would cease imposing their RED/BLACK color schemes upon people trying to build with other colors!


G.Skill offers almost every kit in their TridentZ series in a multitude of colors... lots of them have what you are looking for!



cdawall said:


> According to the guys on XS I need to stop being a pansy and heap some voltage into them and they will do CL12



You... yes you do. 1.9V is about right methinks.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 3, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> You... yes you do. 1.9V is about right methinks.



They weren't that high from the talks lol


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 3, 2017)

cdawall said:


> They weren't that high from the talks lol


Meh. You know you want to... and that it's relatively safe too. I mean, for benching, of course. Obviously 1.9v on air is um, well..


----------



## buildzoid (Apr 3, 2017)

I got a review sample of Team Groups T-Force Xtreem kit. Needs 2.03V to run 4000 12-11-11-28-1T with 2048MB maxmem. Splave also got a kit form them and his kit maxed out 4100ish 12-11-11-28-1T at around 2.09V. The only reason I haven't take mine further is that I kinda suck at RAM overclocking and the only reason 4000 12-11-11-28-1T even POSTs is because the Maximus 9 Apex has a 2V 4133MHz timing profile that works with my kit. By myself I couldn't get anything better than 4000 12-13-13-28-1T to POST. Also for maximum frequency I'm hitting a wall at 4400MHz even though the kit really should be able to do more. 

Though it is worth noting that Team Group sticks both tolerate and need more voltage according to what I've been told by a friend. G.skill kits tend to clock worse past 1.97V and even in the 1.9V range some of the suffer from the slow boot bug where it takes the mobo like 1-2 minutes to POST.

Also the 4000 12-12-12-28-1T and better settings generally require very specific mobo choices. 4 DIMM boards generally top out around 3866 12-12-12-28-1T.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 3, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> Meh. You know you want to... and that it's relatively safe too. I mean, for benching, of course. Obviously 1.9v on air is um, well..



The rig is back off on display somewhere and I don't feel like walking out to go see lol


----------

